# Help! Hedgehogs.



## Madkathq (Apr 13, 2020)

My boyfriend's mom just got an albino hedgehog. The problem is that they have no setup or knowledge of care. I'm scrambling to find websites, info, supplies, etc to make sure the little guy grows up healthy. This is how I got my sulcatas.... I took them in when they found out they were hard to care for...


----------



## WildeAxel (Apr 13, 2020)

Don't have hedgehogs and have no experience but heard this is a good site... https://www.hedgehogworld.com/

What I do know is that heat is really important for the little guys. 

Good luck.


----------



## Madkathq (Apr 13, 2020)

WildeAxel said:


> Don't have hedgehogs and have no experience but heard this is a good site... https://www.hedgehogworld.com/
> 
> What I do know is that heat is really important for the little guys.
> 
> Good luck.


Okay thank you so much


----------

